# Can I start a Bobcat w/out a key?



## Leah IL

We had some guys out here to tear down part of our barn 6 months ago. They did it for the barn wood. They took the wood they wanted but they left a bobcat in my shed. They didn't leave a key with it and we haven't heard from them in a long time. Meanwhile the bobcat sits there dripping oil all over my shed. Does anyone know how I could get it started so I could move it? I also wouldn't mind putting it to good use while it's here!!!!

Thanks-
Leah


----------



## moopups

Use a jump wire from the supply side of the selinoid to the engaguement post on the same, but if it has an alternator you can burn it up by running the engine without someplace for the created electricity to go. Without being able to see it I cannot speak further, except to suggest there needs to be a hot wire from the alternator to the battery. Look all around the machine, it is fairly common to hide the key in an out of the way place, such as in the battery box or on the ROPS cage upper ledge.


----------



## 2story

Leah IL said:


> We had some guys out here to tear down part of our barn 6 months ago. They did it for the barn wood. They took the wood they wanted but they left a bobcat in my shed. They didn't leave a key with it and we haven't heard from them in a long time. Meanwhile the bobcat sits there dripping oil all over my shed. Does anyone know how I could get it started so I could move it? I also wouldn't mind putting it to good use while it's here!!!!
> 
> Thanks-
> Leah


They probably have a generic key if you had a bobcat key you could start it, go to a dealer and buy one make sure it fits your model, I do not think i agree with what you are doing with out a little more communication with the sherriff or the vehicile owner, but if it were in my way I would think differently, (i think) if it were declared abandoned by the sherrifs office they have 30 days or so to move it and then it is yours!


----------



## rambler

1. I'd be careful, damage it & it will be your bill fixing it. not sure of the situation, but you can get yourself in trouble as the other person is saying.....

2. Gas or diesel engine? Old beater or new machine with all sorts of interlocks - the new ones won't move unless all sorts of switches & levers & such are in the right place. Older machines, basically short out 2 wires, touch a 3rd to make it start.... Depends on the model & engine how hard that is.

--->Paul



Leah IL said:


> We had some guys out here to tear down part of our barn 6 months ago. They did it for the barn wood. They took the wood they wanted but they left a bobcat in my shed. They didn't leave a key with it and we haven't heard from them in a long time. Meanwhile the bobcat sits there dripping oil all over my shed. Does anyone know how I could get it started so I could move it? I also wouldn't mind putting it to good use while it's here!!!!
> 
> Thanks-
> Leah


----------



## mohillbilly

It has been sitting there for 6 months?!?!?!?!?!?!!?

***? I would call it abondennd property!

Any way...if it is gas, or diesel, go to a dealer and get a key as was mentioned before. And use it too your hearts content!!!!

The dumb asses that left it behind obviosly dont care about it.

Hell, I would charge the SOB's storage if they want it back!!!


----------



## fordy

....................If , by chance this loader is Stolen , and , you use it for a while and then take it in to be serviced\repaired as "your" property....more than likely the shop will enter the serial number into their computer and check to see if it is stolen then you'll get a call from the local sheriff . fordy..


----------



## rambler

mohillbilly said:


> It has been sitting there for 6 months?!?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> ***? I would call it abondennd property!
> 
> Any way...if it is gas, or diesel, go to a dealer and get a key as was mentioned before. And use it too your hearts content!!!!
> 
> The dumb asses that left it behind obviosly dont care about it.
> 
> Hell, I would charge the SOB's storage if they want it back!!!



There is a difference between what is right, and what is legal.

Be VERY careful here, if you want to do what is _legal_.

My neighbor paid fines & court time & name in the paper for stealing govt property. The county left a road grader parked on his property for a year after doing some road work. He used the thing - much as you are saying.

All I have to say about it. Be aware of what is _legal_ in this situation before assuming you know what is right.....

--->Paul


----------



## mikell

Send them a letter that storage fees started several months ago and at 45$ per day you owe _____ then make sure it's locked up. They may have reported it stolen. I would probably just claim it with a new keyset and keep it locked up.


mikell


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Bobcat is a stolen unit and now that it resides in your shed it will appear that you did the stealing. 

I would at the very least call in the serial number to the sheriff's department and let them run an NCIC check to see if it comes back stolen. UNLESS of course you know the men that brought it are trustworthy and are just careless about their equipment. It could be that they simply don't have a shed in which to store it and are just milking your kindness.


----------



## sisterpine

I know! I'll come get it and bring it to a new home in Montana where it will have lots of company and things to do so it wont get bored!


----------



## mikell

Where are you in Ill I'm in SW Michigan and will clean your shed out for you if you want.

mikell


----------



## Blu3duk

take thexserial number down, type out a lien for storage, record it at the county recorders office and send a copy to the last known address of the people you had come out and do the work, send it certified mail return recipt requested... if it comes back you attempted to contact them.

Now if the machine is stolen, and you didnt steal it [and in some cases even if you did but i would NOT advise anyone trying to make a living at thieving] you have a daily bill for stoage and fire protection on it [assuming you have fire insurance on your property and buildings]. If it is a stolen machine, you have possesion of it and have reason to stop anyone from taking it off your property until the liens are paid. If an insurance adjustor trying to recover stlen property comes out and looks at the machine after it being reported, they will determine if it is worth them time and effort to recover it or just give it to you for the storage fee. It happened here in central Idaho 20 years back with a stolen D6 Logging crawler out of Montana, by the time it was found after about 2 years] and the fella had recorded a storage lien against it and had it under cover of his open shed, the adjustor gave it to him, he wasnt the fella who stole it, but was the truck driver who the hauled it and the fella who stole it owed him money... he was only trying to recover some of what was due him..... ok so its off topic a bit, and not what most people would want to read, but it is possible to reap back some of the damage caused by leaky oil in this manner too.

As for a key, another place to look for one is behind the seat, and then like was posted above, go to a dealer and get one for the model that is sitting there, however i would not run it until i knew it was mine.

William


----------



## mightybooboo

If I could determine it wasnt stolen,and the owner was nowhere to be found,that puppy would be doing so much work you woldnt believe it.If it died,oh well,I'd park it where It originally was and just look stupid when and if they came to get it.

Hey,abandon your equipment,dont expect me to store it for you.Not my responsibility.

BooBoo


----------

